# an argente of mine



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought I had posted this here last week. I see I forgot. 

This is one of my argentes, JM Amber.































































































































Other than having nicks in her ears, her poorest feature in my estimation is her tail. The set-on is poor and the thickness is poor (though the length is good). Would you agree?

Also, is her color too light for argentes in Britain? In the US I was told it's a tad too light. Then again, it can be like dove where every judge has their own opinion as to the right shade!

I am interested in any critiques of her. She is currently nursing, which is why you can see her nipples somewhat.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She's a beautiful even colour and those ears are smashing! Her tail set is a bit of a funny shape, but the tail itself looks OK to me. Could be thicker but it's not a skinny tail. It looks like she has a pale nose.

As to shade, I am in no way an expert on argente, but it seems right to me from what I've seen at shows.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah.

Many of my mice fail horribly with their tails so I judge them pretty harshly. I do have some PEWs who have much better tail set-ons, but their ears are tiny and placed wrong. Figures!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She's lovely and such a sweet face  
I'm definately no expert but she looks a super rich colour to me (but then I could be biased cos I have an argente, Cookie :lol: )


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I don't know what a judge would hink but I think she is a little gem!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No idea how a judge would view her, but I love her coloring  (and Im usually not a fan of argentes)


----------

